# Timing chain going? Need new clutch? You tell me......please



## einsteingarage (Feb 13, 2011)

*2006 jetta 2.5 Timing chain going? Need new clutch? You tell me......please*

Here is a video of the noise. 2.5l 5 speed manual I know the video isn't good but I wanted to get the camera close enough so the noise can be heard.

It seems to be loudest where the tranny and engine mount together.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ylKZovdmkxg

Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im no expert on the matter but from that sound Id have to go with the timing chain. Sounds like its slapping around inside the engine and thats whats making the noise you hear. Could be wrong tho. How many miles are on the engine?


----------



## einsteingarage (Feb 13, 2011)

74,400 miles.

The chain is what I am afraid of. I was looking for info on the noise and was reading about timing chain failure around this mileage on the 05 and 06's.


I have pushed the clutch in several times but it didn't change the sound at all which leads me towards the chain. I would also assume that the sound is not normal


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

Can of marbles = timing chain


----------



## einsteingarage (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup, got confirmation today. Definite timing chain / Tensioner going.


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

How did you get confirmation?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

And you have a 2006, so another one in this forum that is biting the dust. Did they give you an estimated cost you can share?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

well that sucks


----------



## einsteingarage (Feb 13, 2011)

I got confirmation/agreement from an independent VW/Audi repair shop that it is the timing chain/tensioner problem


The VW dealer is now claiming it's something else.

Stay tuned....


AlwaysDutch - It's roughly a 10-12 hour job to remove and and replace timing chain parts. Depending on who does it and what they find......$1000 to $2000
yup, 2006 at the famed 74k mile mark.

I will update in the next day or two.


----------



## einsteingarage (Feb 13, 2011)

Dealership has put in writing that it is not the timing chain and they are operating properly. They listed various other items making noise such as the serpentine belt and tensioner.

I guess that is it for now. Case closed.


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

I was going to say...
...I think my engine's sounded like that for a long, long time.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

To me it does sound like yourTiming chain. Unless you have yourself a single mass flywheel made of aluminum and a solid clutch disc. Its almost a clutch chatter noise, but likely your timing chains
But if the dealer is confident it isn't then maybe it isn't


----------



## einsteingarage (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought it was the timing chains because wouldn't the clutch chatter sound change as you push the clutch in and out. This noise doesn't.


I will be changing the serpentine belt and tensioner so we will see what that does.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I just did my tensioners and belts. With those you normally will get a cricket type noise not a knocking. And yeah chatter goes away when the clutch pedal is pushed in


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Revived. What happened with this?


----------

